# December Photo Challenge - READ FIRST POST



## alchemist (Dec 2, 2011)

The theme for December is...



*CHRISTMAS*​ 



 
Standard rules apply:​ 
- Only two photographs per participant
- All photographs entered must be owned and have been taken by the member posting
- Do not use photographs already posted around the site
- Entries close and voting begins at midnight GMT on the 27th of the month
- The winner must post a new challenge within a couple of days
- All Chrons members welcome to enter
- All Chrons members may vote (including those who do not enter the competition)​ 
Any discussion should go in the corresponding thread: http://www.sffchronicles.co.uk/foru...-challenge-discussion-thread.html#post1553408
Good luck!​


----------



## Mouse (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Wiggum (Dec 11, 2011)

Mom's table setting.


----------



## Culhwch (Dec 12, 2011)

Nature's ornament - the chrysalis of a common crow butterfly which hatched this morning...


----------



## TheTomG (Dec 13, 2011)

Portrait of a photographer:


----------



## TheTomG (Dec 13, 2011)

Sometimes Christmas struggles to break through.


----------



## mosaix (Dec 19, 2011)

My first entry for December:


----------



## Gary Compton (Dec 19, 2011)

What time is dinner Dad?


----------



## alchemist (Dec 21, 2011)

Christmas -- a load of rubbish.


----------



## Perpetual Man (Dec 24, 2011)

Before:


----------



## Perpetual Man (Dec 24, 2011)

After:


----------



## Mouse (Dec 25, 2011)

Beau after opening his first present this morning. (Wearing his Christmas jumper)


----------



## alchemist (Dec 25, 2011)

The night before Christmas

(thanks tangaloomababe, but we've got to chat over on the other thread  )


----------



## Wiggum (Dec 26, 2011)

Christmas goose.


----------



## Gary Compton (Dec 27, 2011)

Happy Xmas day Dad.


----------



## Culhwch (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## TheDustyZebra (Dec 28, 2011)




----------



## Culhwch (Dec 28, 2011)

The poll is now open: http://www.sffchronicles.co.uk/forum/534608-poll-december-photography-challenge.html


----------



## Culhwch (Jan 1, 2012)

The poll is closed, and Mouse is our winner!


----------

